# DEbian-Packages installieren



## gogo-ol (26. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin ein kompletter Linux-Neueinsteiger und scheitere leider jetzt schon an einfachen dingen ! Währe echt super, wenn mir jemand nen Tip geben kann......

Also:

Ich habe mir Debian Woody inst und es läuft auch ganz toll, bis auf das, dass ich Probleme habe mit dem inst. von Packeten.

Ich habe mir z.B Samba und Purde-FTPD heruntergeladen in ein Verzeichnis kopiert und versucht es mit apt-get install /...../..../packet.deb zu inst.,
dann bekomme ich die Meldung = no packeges found.....

Ich habe Versucht den Pfad, (wo die Packete sich befinden) 
über apt-setup per Hand einzupflegen, 
aber den Eintrag nimmt er dann auch nicht an.....

Ich habe schon viel nachgelesen, aber leider noch keine Lösung gefunden.....
Evt. hat jemand ja schon einen Tip im  Petto, um mir mein Problem ab zu schaffen...

    

Vielen Dank schon mal und noch ein schönes Rest-WE
MFG Sven


----------



## Gudy (26. Oktober 2003)

hi, bin da auch nicht so der King drinn, aber wenn ich "apt-get install samba" mache wird das erst runtergeladen und er fragt mich dann ob er es Instalieren soll und dazu Instaliert er das eigentlich auch an die richtige STelle


----------



## gogo-ol (26. Oktober 2003)

*Danke für deine Antwort*

Ja, das habe ich dann auch son heraus gefunden, aber mein Prob, bezog sich auf lokale Datein.....


Die Lösung ist :

man muß es dann mit dpkg machen.................!

Weil apt ist nicht dafür vorgesehen....... muß man ja erst mal wissen


----------



## JohannesR (26. Oktober 2003)

Wie Gudy schon sagte, normal kann man eigentlich *alles* per
	
	
	



```
# apt-get install <paketname>
```
 installieren. Sollte man Pakete installieren wollen, welche man sich per Browser o.ä. geladen hat, kann man dies mit
	
	
	



```
# dpkg --install pfad/zur/datei/deiner/wahl.deb
```
tun.


----------

